# Not A Normal Bug Problem!! Help!!



## KissinStars (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay first this is my set up..
I have a 1000w HPS currently on a 16 on 8 off. I am 2wks into veg and there about 9in tall. I'm planning one transplant at 12-18in. 
First I noticed damage. I checked for the normal bugs aphids, thrips, mites etc. No sign. Then Yesterday I found one of the bugs sitting in my soil. Its about a half inch long maybe a tad less black with a small amount of color on the butt, large front pinchers and fly like wings. The bug seems rather agressive lifting its butt and pinching air when approached. I live in the midwest and have included a link to a picture because I cannot use the uploader with my ipad. Any help or input as to what to do is appreciated. Thanks!! hXXp://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/6103261492/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2011)

I cannot help you with the bug problem, but why are you running your lights 16/8????  Your plants will GROW (as opposed to stretch) all the time they have light while vegging.  With 24/7 light, you will have bushier plants with closer internodal spacing which translates into more bud sites.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 1, 2011)

what the heck is that!!


some sort of aphid?


----------



## KissinStars (Sep 1, 2011)

Ive always believed that plants need a little down time. The sun goes down kinda thing. Ive tried using 24/7 before its just personal preference I guess. 

I know right! Ive never seen bugs like this im clueless as to what it is so I have no idea how to rid my plants of it. I would like to figure it out before using any type of pest treatment.


----------



## Menimeth (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like a bug I had a few weeks ago, I used my habanero spray on them and have seen no more bugs since then. It is the only thing I use for pests.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 1, 2011)

KissinStars said:
			
		

> Ive always believed that plants need a little down time. The sun goes down kinda thing. Ive tried using 24/7 before its just personal preference I guess.
> 
> I know right! Ive never seen bugs like this im clueless as to what it is so I have no idea how to rid my plants of it. I would like to figure it out before using any type of pest treatment.




i like to give my plants some dark time too...there's "stuff" that happens at night for plants that i think is important in the whole scheme of things.  personal preference, for sure.


....the pinchers on the back is what's throwing me.  aphids have pinchers.  i looked at some "fly" pics online and none of the gnats or flies looked like your pic.  where's our local entomologist when you need him/her??



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## KissinStars (Sep 1, 2011)

The pinchers are on the head of the bug. I tryed looking it up and didnt find anything that exactly looked like it. 
What exactly is habanero spray? Like the peppers made into a spray?


----------



## Menimeth (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes. I puree three habaneros in a blender, add about 1/2 cup of viniger. Strain the mixture and add to one gallon of water. It keeps everything away from bugs to deer, and will not harm your plants.


----------



## KissinStars (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll give that a try thanks!


----------



## Hick (Sep 1, 2011)

> i like to give my plants some dark time too...there's "stuff" that happens at night for plants that i think is important in the whole scheme of things.



and what "stuff".. would that be?..   my research has never found evidence of "any" biological tasks performed in the dark, that can't/don't/aren't performed equally well in the light. Not including producing florigen,(flowering hormone) of course.
  "IMO/E" mj does not need a dark period for anything other thn flowering. Reducing hours of light only serves to extend the time/days required to reach maturity, or reach your desired state of veg' before flowering.  It increases distance of internodal growth, and encourages stretching.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 1, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> and what "stuff".. would that be?..   my research has never found evidence of "any" biological tasks performed in the dark, that can't/don't/aren't performed equally well in the light. Not including producing florigen,(flowering hormone) of course.
> "IMO/E" mj does not need a dark period for anything other thn flowering. Reducing hours of light only serves to extend the time/days required to reach maturity, or reach your desired state of veg' before flowering.  It increases distance of internodal growth, and encourages stretching.




objective vs. subjective...i was leaning toward a subjective analysis.

BUT

objectively, if you're referring to the differences in c3 and c4 plants, i would have to agree w/ you (cannabis being a c3 plant)


subjectively, though i've found that root mass growth for my 18/6 plant was more than if/when i grew 24/0.  also, being previously from tx, 18/6 allowed my plants/cab to cool down to reasonable levels, not to mention the 25% decrease in electricity costs.  heat stress can lead to hermies, so that's another reason why.  

i haven't done a side by side test on comparative yields between 18/6 and 24/0 of same plants w/ same nutes/enviro/etc, but i have read that some experience more yields on both sides...the 18/6 and the 24/0.

so really, i guess in the end, it's a personal preference.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## KissinStars (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont necessarly think its what they do during the dark period but what they dont do thats important. In my opinion all plants and vegitation as well as any other living thing operates better with a period of rest. Rest allows for the active time to be more productive. Like I said before its personal preference and ive tried both ways. I prefer to give my plants a rest period during veg, also I prefer certain stressing techniques over others. There are alot of sucessful ways to grow a plant I think its important to use what works for you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2011)

KissinStars said:
			
		

> I dont necessarly think its what they do during the dark period but what they dont do thats important. In my opinion all plants and vegitation as well as any other living thing operates better with a period of rest. Rest allows for the active time to be more productive.



That premise is not borne out by science.  I occassionally have to turn my veggin lights off during the summer because of heat concerns--it gets into triple digits regularly.  I, personally, have found greater root masses (I grow hydro so root mass is always visible), closer internodal spacing and more bud on plants that are vegged 24/7 rather than 18/6.  While the plants under 18/6 light may be as tall, they do not have as many internodes (budding spots) and they always produce less.  I run clones of clones of clones, etc, so have done my "testing" with identical genetics.


----------



## PencilHead (Sep 7, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 




			
				mr_chow said:
			
		

> objective vs. subjective...i was leaning toward a subjective analysis.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


----------

